# Dr. Pepper assists injured NM EMT



## adamjh3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thought this was a cool little story. 




> SANTA FE - Vanessa Carrillo awoke from a coma with a thirst for her favorite soft drink. Now she's getting some corporate help to quench that craving and to follow her dream of attending medical school.
> 
> Link to full article


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2011)

I was glad to see this. Makes me happy that when I actually drink sodas that DP is my favorite


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 21, 2011)

Great to hear!

I think I'll be buying some Dr. Pepper, next time I goto the store.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 21, 2011)

Great minds think alike. I got a case of Dr. Pepper in my room.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 21, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I was glad to see this. Makes me happy that when I actually drink sodas that DP is my favorite



I could not live without my Dr. Pepper

            ... and starbucks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I could not live without my Dr. Pepper
> 
> ... and starbucks.



It's hard  I gave up all carbonated drinks for new years (monster, Cherry DP, beer, etc)... and the nearest starbucks is 70 miles away about 5 miles from where my medic school is. If I make it through this year I'm gonna be surprised


----------



## medicRob (Jan 21, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's hard  I gave up all carbonated drinks for new years (monster, Cherry DP, beer, etc)... and the nearest starbucks is 70 miles away about 5 miles from where my medic school is. If I make it through this year I'm gonna be surprised



Dude, that sucks. Starbucks, Dr Pepper, and Cocaine Energy Drink (3x the power of red bull, not the alcoholic one) were what kept me going during medic clinicals. As a matter of fact, those same things kept me going through nursing clinicals. I can't give up the carbonated drinks. Unfortunately, im gonna have too, I start p90x tomorrow.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I start p90x tomorrow.



P90X is awesome! Plyometrics is a bear, but you feel AWESOME after you finish it.


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dr. Pepper Rules!!!!! And P90x is awesome!!!! I went from a size 36 to a 32 pant size. And around 230 to 185 in 60 days.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's hard  I gave up all carbonated drinks for new years (monster, Cherry DP, beer, etc)... and the nearest starbucks is 70 miles away about 5 miles from where my medic school is. If I make it through this year I'm gonna be surprised



Man, that stinks. 
I don't know how well I would be doing in school if I did not have black coffee(the kind that slaps ya good n hard in the morning), DP, and starbucks.
They need to have coffee either in a IV form or patch. For convience.B)


----------



## medicRob (Jan 22, 2011)

Joedaddy1120 said:


> Dr. Pepper Rules!!!!! And P90x is awesome!!!! I went from a size 36 to a 32 pant size. And around 230 to 185 in 60 days.



Awesome! A couple of my friends and colleagues who have tried it said that it will whip my @$$ at first and that most people aren't able to do the full hour for the first week, but after that it is worth it. Im already pretty built, but Im wanting to get my abs defined and add to my current mass.

This is me now: 






I'm hoping for some awesome results like everyone else is getting. I'm gonna follow the diet to a "t".


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Man, that stinks.
> I don't know how well I would be doing in school if I did not have black coffee(the kind that slaps ya good n hard in the morning), DP, and starbucks.
> They need to have coffee either in a IV form or patch. For convience.B)



I never said I didn't have coffee  Gas stations or brew it myself here at the apartment or station. Or Chai tea as well. Just no SB


----------



## medicRob (Jan 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I never said I didn't have coffee  Gas stations or brew it myself here at the apartment or station. Or Chai tea as well. Just no SB



What about the cold starbucks vanilla or mocha that you get from the cooler at a convenient store?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2011)

I keep forgetting about those. It's been al ong time since I had one. I might try it... or if I get too desperate (or just farther into the semester) just skip the brewing and eat the coffee grounds themselves


----------



## foxfire (Jan 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I keep forgetting about those. It's been al ong time since I had one. I might try it... or if I get too desperate (or just farther into the semester) just skip the brewing and eat the coffee grounds themselves


I have reached that point already.
 love munching on chocolate covered espresso beans or even just the plain coffee bean.


----------



## Medic2409 (Jan 25, 2011)

Talking about Dr Pepper, anyone else ever had the Dublin Dr Pepper?   Best dang drink going!!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 25, 2011)

Medic2409 said:


> Talking about Dr Pepper, anyone else ever had the Dublin Dr Pepper?   Best dang drink going!!



I buy no other Dr Pepper.  That fake remake that most people drink is no where near the real one.  They have a Dr Pepper museum in Dublin TX.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I buy no other Dr Pepper.  That fake remake that most people drink is no where near the real one.  They have a Dr Pepper museum in Dublin TX.



Me and my ex went to that museum back in the summer of 07. It was fun


----------



## medicRob (Jan 25, 2011)

What about heritage Dr. Pepper? Anyone else tried it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> What about heritage Dr. Pepper? Anyone else tried it?



Isn't Heritage the same thing as Dublin DP?


----------



## medicRob (Jan 25, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Isn't Heritage the same thing as Dublin DP?



I have no idea, I have never heard of Dublin DP til this thread. Heritage Dr. Pepper is the one that is made from the real sugars, it was their answer to Pepsi and Mtn Dew Throwback.


----------

